# Make your own Powered Model Airplane!!!!



## amitava82 (Mar 23, 2007)

Here is the Steps how to Build your own Airplane at no COST!!!! Enjoy 
*i173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/amitava82/plane.jpg


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 23, 2007)

Three things which came to my mind...
1. Is that a joke?!? 
2. Miniature Pushpak Vimana!
3. I'm filing a complaint to PETA 

I'ld also suggest u go for more horsepower... a bigger diesel engine... dragonflies


----------



## gmanog (Mar 23, 2007)

is it some kind of joke??


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 23, 2007)

wow! what a technology.. plane without a singe gear.. anyone made? atleast the author?


----------



## max_demon (Mar 23, 2007)

we can really make this, this is not a joke

EDIT : I have made


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 23, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> we can really make this, this is not a joke
> 
> EDIT : I have made



We see spidey himself catching flies for his model plane


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 23, 2007)

well technology is really getting high....


----------



## max_demon (Mar 23, 2007)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> We see spidey himself catching flies for his model plane


hey , it is easy , just put some honey at the bathroom or kitchen ( where u usually get flies ) and they'll stick at the surface


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 23, 2007)

source pls

Is it a joke...?


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 23, 2007)

Don't remember the source. got it long time back. I believe its possible to make this thing. I just could not find some flies  Honestly I REALLY wanted to try this out.


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 23, 2007)

Not a joke,i have seen the same in discovery channel.And also african aborigines  use same kind of techinique to find honey ,glues a small stick on the back of honey bee n they follow the honey bee.


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 24, 2007)

I used to make these when I was a kid.. It works folks...


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 24, 2007)

<joke>wat if the plane gets hijacked??  ROFL </joke>
does this really work.. chay, unable to find flies around my place!!!


----------



## iMav (Mar 24, 2007)

howw do u hold a fly in ur hand and then make sure it sticks .... yuks


----------



## mneo (Mar 25, 2007)

I made 1  & yeah it really works  but  damid  one of the fly was a hijacker , hijacked it & now asking for money to return it back to me. 

Shud i call police ?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 25, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> howw do u hold a fly in ur hand and then make sure it sticks .... yuks



And also make sure that you don't accidentally crush it...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 25, 2007)

close this thread b4 the insect rights ppl come...


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 25, 2007)

I visited this thread so that it might be of some help. But...............I think its a joke.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Mar 25, 2007)

yaar tie a thread to the back of the matchstick or else it may get out of control


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 26, 2007)

hope maneka gandhi isn't a member of dis forum...toughest part is catching the flies..he he


----------



## mod-the-pc (Mar 26, 2007)

Catch flies and glue them to sticks...so cruel, I just cannot tolerate this


----------

